# KustomBuilder's



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

These are a few cars,parts and other stuff i want to get rid of.Make me a offer.I'll have more stuff for sale as soon as i get pics.Just trying to do some clean up.I have to much stuff.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

stop showin us that stuff and break out the goodies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 11 2008, 11:11 PM~11320995
> *stop showin us that stuff and break out the goodies  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 
like these? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea.... but that pic is played out.... show us the rest :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

OH HE'S GOTS MORE BELIEVE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lets see


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 11 2008, 07:20 PM~11321077
> *OH HE'S GOTS MORE BELIEVE THAT :biggrin:
> *


exactly we know.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PM ME PRICE FOR THIS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2008, 01:13 AM~11321007
> *:0  :biggrin:
> like these? :0
> 
> ...


you need to build one of them playboy! and stop bullshittin!  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 11 2008, 11:15 PM~11321028
> *yea.... but that pic is played out.... show us the rest  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :nono: in due time.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

is that white 62 the masterpiece built kit?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 11 2008, 11:33 PM~11321195
> *is that white 62 the masterpiece built kit?
> *


yes sir.I was going to put some deep d's but nah.ill let somebody else do it.I added the dual attns. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 11 2008, 07:33 PM~11321195
> *is that white 62 the masterpiece built kit?
> *


looks like it :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Purple 65 and the Blk 67 behind it.Pending

Green 77 caddy sold.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 11 2008, 11:20 PM~11321077
> *OH HE'S GOTS MORE BELIEVE THAT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

whats that red thing in the top pic is it some sort of roll cage


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 12 2008, 12:12 AM~11321573
> *whats that red thing in the top pic is it some sort of roll cage
> *


 :0 my sandrail.not for sale.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 11 2008, 08:14 PM~11321598
> *any pics of anything for $20
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

smart ass


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 12 2008, 12:16 AM~11321611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure.i will take one in the morning.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 11 2008, 08:16 PM~11321615
> *ok ok $30 shipped
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, *DETACHED*, eurolak

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 12 2008, 12:23 AM~11321672
> *nice bro
> *


  gots to clean up.to much crap.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2008, 12:25 AM~11321687
> * gots to clean up.to much crap.
> *


 i did not know you did models i was looking at the caddy build up stay on and get it done looking good so far


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 12 2008, 12:27 AM~11321711
> *i did not know you did models i was looking at the caddy build up stay on and get it done looking good so far
> *


yup.i have doing models for a long time.just took some time off.started building in 75. :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Just a lil teaser.Not for sale.

http://rides.webshots.com/album/95898475ACwhCc


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2008, 08:29 PM~11321741
> *Just a lil teaser.Not for sale.
> 
> http://rides.webshots.com/album/95898475ACwhCc
> *


teaser for real :0 :0 :0


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

clear out your pm box


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2008, 11:29 PM~11321741
> *Just a lil teaser.Not for sale.
> 
> http://rides.webshots.com/album/95898475ACwhCc
> *


 :uh: Don't rush it

Date uploaded: Oct 21, 2003


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Aug 12 2008, 08:29 AM~11322884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sent money today


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 12 2008, 08:47 AM~11322977
> *sent money today
> *


 :biggrin: i will get everything ready to ship.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what else for sale


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2008, 07:44 AM~11322958
> *not for sale then.not for sale now. :biggrin:
> 
> *


Wasn't asking then, wasn't asking now


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 12 2008, 09:20 AM~11323154
> *Wasn't asking then, wasn't asking now
> *


 :0 :cheesy: by the way.got anymore of them resin batterys?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2008, 08:23 AM~11323169
> *:0  :cheesy: by the way.got anymore of them resin batterys?
> *


I do, 5 dollars for 10, $2.00 to ship


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 12 2008, 02:47 PM~11325763
> *I do, 5 dollars for 10, $2.00 to ship
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Posting more stuff today. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sweet did u get the money yet


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2008, 11:29 PM~11321741
> *Just a lil teaser.Not for sale.
> 
> http://rides.webshots.com/album/95898475ACwhCc
> *


looks like it has a correct cadillac dash.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 16 2008, 02:29 PM~11359061
> *Posting more stuff today. :biggrin:
> *



better be some good shit :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I LIKE THE 62 :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lets see homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven+Aug 16 2008, 01:31 PM~11359356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not yet bro.im sure by monday.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok cool


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

HOW MUCH


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 16 2008, 03:23 PM~11359960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


make me a offer.I have 2.this one is sold.i have one just like it. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ill give you 20 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 16 2008, 03:26 PM~11359976
> *ill give you 20 :biggrin:
> *


sold. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

nice and clean rides.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 16 2008, 03:37 PM~11360061
> *nice and clean rides.
> *


thanks homie.posting more stuff in a min.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 16 2008, 04:24 PM~11359963
> *make me a offer.I have 2.this one is sold.i have one just like it. :biggrin:
> *


i have one as well.... anyone want it?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

u ever get them pics of the monte?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 16 2008, 03:47 PM~11360106
> *u ever get them pics of the monte?
> *


doing that now.I dug around and found the mirrors. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Custom painted S-10.I was messing around with some paint and came up with this. :biggrin: Make me a offer


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Make me offers on these. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Custom painted chevelle i was doing for some guy a few yrs ago.then he backed out.but i keep his deposit. :biggrin: Make me a offer.Just need a good buff and its ready to go.nice color.hate to let it go.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Older kit.make me a offer.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Dug and found the mirrors :biggrin: i built this a few yrs back for the compton show and didnt make it in time.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Im open to offers for all the cars.Trades also welcome.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Here are a few of my other cars over the yrs.Not really for sale but i will listen to offers.Just want to show some pics.Peaople always ask me to show pics of my stuff.  

Sandrail
Bus
Patterned 64.My first try at patterns yrs ago.
Chapin 61.Built that yrs ago for a show.Been to hell in back.But i built that in honor of my family.  
Westside limited 64.
Fleetline


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill take the citation


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Damn!!! I had those same murals on a six fo from respect. I guess that was their signature shit huh?..lol

Ur box is full.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Aug 16 2008, 04:22 PM~11360314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2008, 10:13 PM~11321007
> *:0  :biggrin:
> like these? :0
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: anymore of these for sale?!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

x2....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 16 2008, 04:31 PM~11360354
> *:0  :cheesy: anymore of these for sale?!
> *


i might.i need to dig them out.stay tuned. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

70 monte
both 67 chevys
elco
sold
Citation pending


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what u want for that monte? i hate making offers


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 16 2008, 05:25 PM~11360612
> *what u want for that monte? i hate making offers
> *


pm sent.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

My paypal is [email protected]


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

how much for the 70 monte shipped


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 16 2008, 04:39 PM~11360074
> *i have one as well.... anyone want it?
> *


shouldnt cock block other people selling posts


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 16 2008, 04:00 PM~11360512
> *70 monte
> both 67 chevys
> elco
> ...


sorry lonnie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Marble painted Monte sold. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 16 2008, 05:45 PM~11360718
> *shouldnt cock block other people selling posts
> *


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 16 2008, 04:45 PM~11360720
> *sorry lonnie
> *



:machinegun:  :machinegun: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 16 2008, 05:51 PM~11360753
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


dont worry bro.i have alot of stuff.ill post more later.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

cool i almost shot him :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

my bad


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

still got the 
66 rivi
69 camaro
55 Belair
70 chevelle
and the painted 66 chevelle. :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

how much for the 66 rivi or should i wait for the good stuff :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 16 2008, 06:00 PM~11360790
> *how much for the 66 rivi or should i wait for the good stuff :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
make me a offer on the rivi


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

rivi sold.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 16 2008, 03:13 PM~11360257
> *Here are a few of my other cars over the yrs.Not really for sale but i will listen to offers.Just want to show some pics.Peaople always ask me to show pics of my stuff.
> 
> Sandrail
> ...


 :0 damn you have a respect hydraulics "westsideconnection 64" man that brings back memories :biggrin: I wish it was still open :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 16 2008, 07:42 PM~11361366
> *:0 damn you have a respect hydraulics "westsideconnection 64" man that brings back memories  :biggrin:  I wish it was still open  :uh:
> *


me too.they had good prices and hooked it up.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

still got the 

69 camaro
55 Belair
70 chevelle
and the painted 66 chevelle. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn that rail is sick...how did u make it? and that bus is super clean


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

was good talkin to you tonight! sorry my cell phone is f**ked I couldnt hear shit at first! lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 17 2008, 08:18 PM~11369548
> *was good talkin to you tonight! sorry my cell phone is f**ked I couldnt hear shit at first! lol
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2008, 12:49 AM~11369705
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


he gimme a call tonight to talk buisness  but my phone was acting up


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 18 2008, 12:56 AM~11369742
> *he gimme a call tonight to talk buisness    but my phone was acting up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

money order was set this morning...sorry if my writing looks bad.. i screwed my hand up at work before i went to the post office


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 18 2008, 12:42 PM~11372401
> *money order was set this morning...sorry if my writing looks bad.. i screwed my hand up at work before i went to the post office
> *


its cool bro.thank you.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

mo sent bro


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

still got the chevelle? wht wuld u take for it?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk+Aug 18 2008, 09:46 PM~11377708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

did u get the money


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 16 2008, 06:50 PM~11360743
> *Marble painted Monte sold. :biggrin:
> *


did u get your money order? i couldnt tell who signed for it.. post office needs to learn how to use a scanner..lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Im not at work today.im home with the flu.I will check when i get back.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

ohh ok.. get better homie.. the flu sucks.. 2305 1590 0000 7145 6653 usps.com maybe u can tell who signed for you..lol


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 16 2008, 03:06 PM~11360228
> *Dug and found the mirrors :biggrin: i built this a few yrs back for the compton show and didnt make it in time.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S CUZ U DIDN'Y FINISHED IT ON TIME FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 LOL.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 21 2008, 06:55 PM~11406118
> *THAT'S CUZ U DIDN'Y FINISHED IT ON TIME FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 LOL.
> *


 :0


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what u got left


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 22 2008, 08:12 AM~11410267
> *what u got left
> *


alot.i need to dig out more.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

better start diggin! :biggrin: 

hope you feel better bro.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 22 2008, 01:27 PM~11412426
> *better start diggin! :biggrin:
> 
> hope you feel better bro.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 22 2008, 02:23 PM~11412393
> *alot.i need to dig out more.
> *


start digging..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 22 2008, 02:03 PM~11412702
> *start digging..
> *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HOW MUCH FOR THAT MONTE LS AND MY FUZZI FUR?.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 22 2008, 03:22 PM~11413328
> *HOW MUCH FOR THAT MONTE LS AND MY FUZZI FUR?.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 22 2008, 03:22 PM~11413328
> *HOW MUCH FOR THAT MONTE LS AND MY FUZZI FUR?.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: im going to build it.patience young skywalker.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

ttt... any update


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 25 2008, 12:10 PM~11431991
> *ttt... any update
> *


this weekend.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 21 2008, 05:19 AM~11400633
> *did u get the money
> *


address for money order.  

GEK Lawfirm
Attnavid Reyez
3580 Wilshire Blvd
Suite 1800
Los Angeles,CA 90010


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

shipping this weekend??


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

when do u plan to ship the car out?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

so when is the good shit coming out? u ever start digging? lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Aug 29 2008, 08:37 AM~11469928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


today bro.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 29 2008, 10:10 AM~11470098
> *i did.but i need to sort to see what i want to sell.
> today bro.
> *


ever get a chance to send it out?..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

anything mopar fer cheap?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u get my money


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 16 2008, 03:58 PM~11360176
> *Make me offers on these. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for da 66 buick(da first one or da baby blue 1)


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey homie do you have 85 monte carlo or 62 impala? pm me


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any more


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Im just getting better from being real sick.let me look to see what else i have.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2008, 07:13 PM~11668101
> *Im just getting better from being real sick.let me look to see what else i have.
> *






:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2008, 05:16 PM~11668135
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up my brotha. :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2008, 11:19 PM~11321632
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: rollinoldskoo, DETACHED, eurolak
> 
> ...


been a while since ive been in here didnt even see that til now :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

what else you got & how much for the el camino had one but lil one got hold of it and i stepped on it wasnt much left LOL plastic model verses 400+lbs of me equals a smashed model.  oh yea and the bel air? :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

KUSTOM I GOT THE DRAWING AND WAS ABLE TO OPEN IT!! I'LL WORK ON IT TONIGHT!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Sep 22 2008, 05:42 PM~11668409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

and the bel air my bad bro.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 22 2008, 05:47 PM~11668452
> *and the bel air my bad bro.
> *


55?


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

yea the 55 if its not sold :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 22 2008, 05:58 PM~11668555
> *yea the 55 if its not sold :biggrin:
> *


it is sold.to you. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2008, 07:28 PM~11668275
> *whats up my brotha. :biggrin:
> *




ill hit you up on a pm bro


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2008, 05:07 PM~11668649
> *it is sold.to you. :biggrin:
> *


ok bro drop me a price shipped in a pm i get paid on the first ill send you a money order


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 22 2008, 06:30 PM~11668856
> *ok bro drop me a price shipped in a pm i get paid on the first ill send you a money order
> *


make me a offer.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

dunno they brand new?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 23 2008, 07:04 PM~11679255
> *dunno they brand new?
> *


55 is.I was going to do a lowrider.opened the box.looked at it.put it back in the box.thats the last i looked at it.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

i hate making offers i suck at them. hows 35$ shipped for the elcamino & the 55?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 24 2008, 09:13 AM~11684627
> *i hate making offers i suck at them.  hows 35$ shipped for the elcamino & the 55?
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Everybody get thier stuff.Please let me know.Carl.Your is going out in the morning.Im adding the s10 for you.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You still got the elco bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 25 2008, 11:18 PM~11702970
> *You still got the elco bro
> *


sale pending.ill let you know.,


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 now the good stuff


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2008, 10:51 AM~11706024
> *:0  now the good stuff
> *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 26 2008, 10:52 AM~11706033
> *
> *


not that i got money lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2008, 10:53 AM~11706054
> *not that i got money lol
> *


 :0 who knows.this year im being genorous. :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 26 2008, 10:55 AM~11706067
> *:0 who knows.this year im being genorous. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2008, 11:00 AM~11706128
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 26 2008, 09:37 AM~11705890
> *sale pending.ill let you know.,
> *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 26 2008, 10:55 AM~11706067
> *:0 who knows.this year im being genorous. :0
> *


ive got cash, if your being generous!! hit me with a list of cadillac stuff via pm, before you post it, lol


... dibs, lol


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

money order goes out tommrow
holla at you later david. also if you got any 65-66 caddillac models let me know i need a few also if you have any explorer, 73-87 suburbans or s10s or s10 blazers.. if you ever stumble accross nissan altima models that would be sick also any honda civics too. let me know.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

so consider the 55 & the el camino sold .


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

wassup kustom any new models up for grabs, havent got the other ones yet hoping here soon. mail never comes fast enough..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Oct 22 2008, 03:15 AM~11937458
> *wassup kustom any new models up for grabs, havent got the other ones yet hoping here soon. mail never comes fast enough..
> *


i will get your cars out in the morning.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 3 2008, 06:45 PM~12050644
> *:scrutinize:
> *


if only you knew the shit i have been going through.I heard David Champion went to your house? :0


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

holla at me david


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Nov 30 2008, 03:23 AM~12293229
> *holla at me david
> *


pm sent.



Im going to start digging up some more stuff this weekend.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ANY MCBA PLAQUES YET?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 10 2008, 11:32 AM~12388935
> *pm sent.
> Im going to start digging up some more stuff this weekend.
> *


first dibbs on the caddy stuff we talked about


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Dec 10 2008, 12:48 PM~12389650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got your PM.Thanks for your patience.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wave: :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 11 2008, 01:09 PM~12400716
> *:wave:  :dunno:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 11 2008, 07:31 PM~12403207
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *




any status on what we talked about?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 11 2008, 07:04 PM~12403963
> *any status on what we talked about?
> *


yes sir.I will send you the pics of mini in a thong later today. :0 

j/k
yes i will get it done as soon as i can.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I am in the garage digging shit out.I will post pics asap. :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 11 2008, 09:13 PM~12404039
> *yes sir.I will send you the pics of mini in a thong later today. :0
> 
> j/k
> ...



:rofl: 

hit me up man!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 11 2008, 09:14 PM~12404046
> *I am in the garage digging shit out.I will post pics asap. :0
> *



amd you know you better hit me up with that !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 11 2008, 07:30 PM~12404216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

PM ME WITH WHAT YA GOT 4 SALE,I CAN RUN PICK IT UP WITH SOME PLAQUES!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 11 2008, 09:22 PM~12405340
> *PM ME WITH WHAT YA GOT 4 SALE,I CAN RUN PICK IT UP WITH SOME PLAQUES!
> *


  i will post pics as soon as i get them.Im still digging.so much shit.no wonder my wife wanted to dump some stuff. :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LET ME KNOW IM IN RIVERSIDE NOT THAT FAR FROM YA!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 11 2008, 09:25 PM~12405382
> *LET ME KNOW IM IN SUN VALLEY NOT THAT FAR FROM YA!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 11 2008, 08:23 PM~12405352
> * i will post pics as soon as i get them.Im still digging.so much shit.no wonder my wife wanted to dump some stuff. :0
> *


IM STILL WAITING FOR MY SHIT ESE #3.


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

whats still for sale


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im lookin for caprice or roadmaster wagon


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Nov 30 2008, 03:23 AM~12293229
> *holla at me david
> *


Im getting back on track bro.Your stuff will go out asap.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 01:43 AM~12558050
> *Im getting back on track bro.Your stuff will go out asap.
> *


you get a chance to get in the garage and look for shit? lol... if not hold off.... hahaha im outta work, got an interview in the am!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Here is some of the first things im selling.Make me a offer plus shipping.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

65 cont.Complete in box.Make me a offer plus shipping.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

66 Chevelle.Body and other parts painted.I never finish it.Will be nice finished.Make me a offer plus shipping.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Funny car i built yrs ago.I stripped it to repaint it and didnt.Make me a offer plus shipping.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Nova SS pro street project i started long time ago.Never finished it.Make me a offer.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I got a shit load more things ill be posting within the next few days.I got layed off and need the money.I hate to part with some of my stuff but i need to take care of my family.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 10 2008, 12:48 PM~12389650
> *first dibbs on the caddy stuff we talked about
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 01:53 AM~12558107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm me with a price on all the caddy stuff you have ready to sell. and ill see if I cant shuffle a few things up. Familia first homie!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

OG All American big body.I dont know if i want to sell it yet.Cost me alot of money.I hate to part with it but $$$ talks.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 01:56 AM~12558127
> *OG All American big body.I dont know if i want to sell it yet.Cost me alot of money.I hate to part with it but $$$ talks.
> 
> 
> ...


i know I cant afford it, lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not like you need to!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 30 2008, 01:57 AM~12558131
> *i know I cant afford it, lol
> *


Make me a offer.You never know.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 01:59 AM~12558140
> *Make me a offer.You never know.
> *



I know i cant afford it. plus I already have 17 big bodies  
you find that 70s stuff?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 30 2008, 02:02 AM~12558146
> *I know i cant afford it. plus I already have 17 big bodies
> you find that 70s stuff?
> *


70's stuff is next.I have another box to open in the morning.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I might sell thses too if the price is right.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 02:06 AM~12558165
> *70's stuff is next.I have another box to open in the morning.
> *


 :0 pm`d


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 30 2008, 02:08 AM~12558175
> *:0  pm`d
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Paypal preffered.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:banghead: :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2008, 08:34 AM~12558992
> *:banghead:  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 01:56 AM~12558127
> *OG All American big body.I dont know if i want to sell it yet.Cost me alot of money.I hate to part with it but $$$ talks.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 u so wrong for this one man right when im broke u post up the og big body gud luck on the sale though homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 30 2008, 12:53 PM~12560562
> *:0 u so wrong for this one man right when im broke u post up the og big body gud luck on the sale though homie
> *


i dont know if i will sell it.This is one of the resins that will hurt me to get rid of.Besides.I dont think i will get a offer to let it go.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

what u askin???

pm box full too.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 30 2008, 02:12 PM~12561148
> *what u askin???
> 
> pm box full too.
> *


for the big body?make me a offer.I payed 250 for it. :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 12:14 PM~12561170
> *for the big body?make me a offer.I payed 250 for it. :0
> *


i member that bigbody you a fool if u sell it  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 30 2008, 02:26 PM~12561257
> *i member that bigbody you a fool if u sell it    :biggrin:
> *


i know.im trying not to sell it.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 12:27 PM~12561269
> *i know.im trying not to sell it.
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 30 2008, 02:31 PM~12561304
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAVE LET ME GET THAT MASTERPIECE DUECE!!! I'LL SLAP SOME RIMS BACK ON THAT BITCH!!!! I GOT 2 OF THEM IN THEIR BOXES STILL!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 30 2008, 03:00 PM~12561550
> *DAVE LET ME GET THAT MASTERPIECE DUECE!!! I'LL SLAP SOME RIMS BACK ON THAT BITCH!!!! I GOT 2 OF THEM IN THEIR BOXES STILL!!
> *


 :thumbsup: i have the rims for it.Just havnt put them on.But if you have rims.Better.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 01:23 PM~12561733
> *:thumbsup: i have the rims for it.Just havnt put them on.But if you have rims.Better.
> *


YEAH I GOT RIMS MAN! HOW MUCH?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 30 2008, 04:22 PM~12562109
> *YEAH I GOT RIMS MAN! HOW MUCH?
> *


make me a offer bro.I'm taking best offers on the stuff.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I just need to make some money to put food on the table.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 12:56 AM~12558127
> *OG All American big body.I dont know if i want to sell it yet.Cost me alot of money.I hate to part with it but $$$ talks.
> 
> 
> ...


You should just send it to me for being your friend. Plus you know how much shit i get when i tell people we are friends.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 30 2008, 05:19 PM~12562576
> *You should just send it to me for being your friend.  Plus you know how much shit i get when i tell people we are friends.
> *


muy chingon.my friend.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

New batch of shit i dug up awhile ago.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Lexus IS 300.Looks complete.Decent build.My son built it.It fell apart after we moved a few yrs back.I stuck it in a box and forgot about it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I found my resins.First up is a 61 elco.Lil rough but good project.Make me a offer.If the offer is good.I will let it go.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i pm'd u bout some kits


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 30 2008, 10:13 PM~12565168
> *i pm'd u bout some kits
> *


Yes sir.Got your pm.I will pm you later.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 16 2008, 12:50 PM~11359168
> *looks like it has a correct cadillac dash.....
> *


cast it!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Dec 30 2008, 10:21 PM~12565272
> *cast it!
> *


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 10:21 PM~12565282
> *
> *


 :0 do it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Dec 30 2008, 10:24 PM~12565325
> *:0 do it
> *


id rather let somebody else do it if they want to.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

pm sent on lexus


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got any CHROME M.C.B.A. pendents for sale? :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 30 2008, 10:42 PM~12565600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

PM SENT TO YOU


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 30 2008, 11:58 PM~12566445
> *PM SENT TO YOU
> *


replied. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a shit load of Hot Wheels also. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 31 2008, 12:45 AM~12565641
> *Im cutting a few here real soon.I just need to see who wants one.I dont want to cut extras and have them lay around.
> 
> *






 you know where to reach me :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2008, 01:10 AM~12567039
> *  you know where to reach me :biggrin:
> *


you are the first one on my list bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

got any more pics of the lac and impala? ohh you get the prices on them plaques and stuff?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Dec 31 2008, 01:05 PM~12570102
> *got any more pics of the lac and impala? ohh you get the prices on them plaques and stuff?
> *


which lac and impala?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

57 belair sport coupe,SSR,nova,66 chevelle and the funny car are pending right now.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i guess my pm isnt good like the rest lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 31 2008, 02:42 PM~12570723
> *i guess my pm isnt good like the rest lol
> *


Not at all my friend.Im just waiting for the person to let me know if he still wants it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

39 chevy pending.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

$12 SHIPPED FOR THAT 62 RAG MASTERPIECE ISSUE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 31 2008, 03:18 PM~12571001
> *$12 SHIPPED FOR THAT 62 RAG MASTERPIECE ISSUE
> *


sold. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I got these 2 resins.Make me a offer.I still owe Twinn some money for these.If i can pay him and make a lil.Cool.But i want to pay him already.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 31 2008, 03:54 PM~12571272
> *PM sent
> *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

post more homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Got a few diecast.Make me a offer shipped.I had got them to strip them down for parts but didnt.1 SSR is missing the windshield.i will try to find it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Old Cavilier.A lil broken but mostly there.Make me a offer shipped.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

PMed back


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 31 2008, 04:21 PM~12571498
> *PMed back
> *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill take the cavlere


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 31 2008, 04:33 PM~12571595
> *ill take the cavlere
> *


 :biggrin: make me a offer.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

More coming soon.I just need to keep digging.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

P.S.
My paypal is:
[email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

a few more for 2008. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

This is a Chevy plastic cab and tailgates.The bed is resin.OG all american resin bed.Make me a offer.If it doesnt sell.I might recast it.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey bro your mailbox is full!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 31 2008, 05:11 PM~12572471
> *hey bro your mailbox is full!!  :biggrin:
> *


X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 31 2008, 04:40 PM~12572201
> *This is a Chevy plastic cab and tailgates.The bed is resin.OG all american resin bed.Make me a offer.If it doesnt sell.I might recast it.
> 
> 
> ...


Is it different than the short beds that come with the plastic kits?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 31 2008, 08:27 PM~12572605
> *Is it different than the short beds that come with the plastic kits?
> *



i thought the short beds were flair sides


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 31 2008, 06:27 PM~12572605
> *Is it different than the short beds that come with the plastic kits?
> *


im not sure.I got it a long time ago.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2008, 05:28 PM~12572616
> *i thought the short beds were flair sides
> *


the blacked out SS 454 has a regular bed, don't it?

I'm too lazy to go down and look


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the 454 bed looks about the same as this one!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 31 2008, 06:32 PM~12572662
> *the 454 bed looks about the same as this one!!
> *


they might be the same.All i know this one is resin.I think it came out before the 454.Thats what it was.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya, probably so to replace the flarsides and make it a fleet side!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 31 2008, 06:38 PM~12572714
> *ya, probably so to replace the flarsides and make it a fleet side!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 31 2008, 08:30 PM~12572647
> *the blacked out SS  454 has a regular bed, don't it?
> 
> I'm too lazy to go down and look
> *




\yea you are right!! good call


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2008, 07:12 PM~12572981
> *\yea you are right!! good call
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I will get ahold of the rest of you fri with totals.  Happy New year.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

box full


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 31 2008, 02:34 PM~12572677
> *they might be the same.All i know this one is resin.I think it came out before the 454.Thats what it was.
> *


yes it did.... they first had the 88-90 silverado longbed kits.... then they retooled the mold for the shorbed frame and sportside kit in 91.... i read in an article once that the box art truck on the 454SS kit was actually using one of the AAM resin beds because the tooling for the fleetside bed wasn't ready yet....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BIZZUMP


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

OT but how much do you want for that white gt seat you posted in the bmx topic?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2009, 10:22 PM~12580720
> *OT but how much do you want for that white gt seat you posted in the bmx topic?
> *


make me a offer my friend. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 2 2009, 09:02 PM~12588900
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422564


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

pm me ur addy


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 2 2009, 10:12 PM~12589005
> *pm me  ur addy
> *


pm sent.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Please let me know who payed for what.Or is sending money for what.I misplaced the plaper i had all my notes written down. :angry: dam i dont know where i put it.I want to make sure i dont sell the wrong cars to the wrong people.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

2 duallies :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 3 2009, 05:18 PM~12594753
> *2 duallies :biggrin:
> *


pm me your offer.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I might sell this.I dont know yet.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 3 2009, 06:28 PM~12595739
> *I might sell this.I dont know yet.
> 
> 
> ...


TRADE?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 3 2009, 07:31 PM~12595765
> *TRADE?
> *


for?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 3 2009, 06:33 PM~12595786
> *for?
> *


What you want?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 10:13 PM~12565165
> *I found my resins.First up is a 61 elco.Lil rough but good project.Make me a offer.If the offer is good.I will let it go.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the 61 elco


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 01:54 AM~12558118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 3 2009, 08:11 PM~12596103
> *What you want?
> *


what do you got? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Jan 3 2009, 08:35 PM~12596281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make me a offer.I was thinking of having it recasted.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 3 2009, 07:46 PM~12596364
> *what do you got? :biggrin:
> *


Alot of shit!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 3 2009, 09:14 PM~12596652
> *Alot of shit!
> *


 :around: HE SURE DOES :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I know he does bit what will spark my interest.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

you still looking for a blown motor? if so, pm me the specifics.... what your wanting, dodge, chevy, etc. im sure ive got one.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 31 2008, 05:24 PM~12571059
> *I got these 2 resins.Make me a offer.I still owe Twinn some money for these.If i can pay him and make a lil.Cool.But i want to pay him already.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the cutty?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Jan 4 2009, 01:05 AM~12598904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 3 2009, 05:19 PM~12594758
> *pm me your offer.
> *


send me the duallies and were even


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2009, 10:28 PM~12617377
> *send me the duallies and were even
> *


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

so you going to send them?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Clean your in box out bro!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 30 2008, 03:07 AM~12558170
> *I might sell thses too if the price is right.
> 
> 
> ...


still got this?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Everybody that bought stuff from me.I will have it all in the mail monday.I will get you all tracking number as soon as i get them.



> _Originally posted by Joker808+Jan 7 2009, 04:55 PM~12635252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u got my addy rite


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

sup?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

cutty still for sale or did u send it back.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 10 2009, 04:13 PM~12663272
> *Everybody that bought stuff from me.I will have it all in the mail monday.I will get you all tracking number as soon as i get them.
> :yes:
> just did.again. :0
> ...


any more pics of it?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 11 2009, 12:26 AM~12667710
> *u got my addy rite
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> Everybody that bought stuff from me.I will have it all in the mail monday.I will get you all tracking number as soon as i get them.
> 
> 
> anything?? i still havent recieved nothing and evrytime i try 2 pm u. your box is full


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> > Everybody that bought stuff from me.I will have it all in the mail monday.I will get you all tracking number as soon as i get them.
> > anything?? i still havent recieved nothing and evrytime i try 2 pm u. your box is full
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 20 2009, 05:36 PM~12763825
> *x2 brutha!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Jan 20 2009, 05:36 PM~12763825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  X 3


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 20 2009, 08:56 PM~12766066
> *  X 3
> *


WTF :angry:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hes good for it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

where is this guy at?? been almost a month waiting on my stuff??? :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 28 2009, 06:47 AM~12834883
> *where is this guy at?? been almost a month waiting on my stuff??? :angry:
> *



seriously i dont like putting ppl on blast but this is wrong


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i never put people on blast!! all i want to know is where is it at!! just want status!! if something happened and havent been able to mail it thats fine let me know!! i would handle on pm's but his box is full!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

As soon as he finishes that truck of his I'm sure he'll drop it in the mail


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey dave get a hold of me bro we need to talk


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: this sucks


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I am very sorry guys.I was having some real bad personal family issues.I got it all behind me now.I will get all your stuff out to you this week for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 29 2009, 12:41 AM~12843907
> *I am very sorry guys.I was having some real bad personal family issues.I got it all behind me now.I will get all your stuff out to you this week for sure.
> *




pendents too??? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 28 2009, 11:10 PM~12844350
> *pendents too??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 let me get all these homies there stuff in the mail.  youll be next bro.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 28 2009, 11:10 PM~12844350
> *pendents too??? :biggrin:
> *


by the way.thanks for having my back.your a true homie.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 28 2009, 10:10 PM~12844350
> *pendents too??? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 28 2009, 11:16 PM~12844446
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

You know.Alot of you guys here in the model section are real cool.I really appreciate all you guys understanding.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 29 2009, 01:16 AM~12844444
> *by the way.thanks for having my back.your a true homie.
> *






 im a phone call away bro.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 28 2009, 11:32 PM~12844704
> *  im a phone call away bro.
> *


same here bro.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a phone! :tears:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 28 2009, 10:41 PM~12843907
> *I am very sorry guys.I was having some real bad personal family issues.I got it all behind me now.I will get all your stuff out to you this week for sure.
> *



no problem bro!! just wanted a little status!! your real life is more important and take care of that!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 28 2009, 10:18 PM~12844493
> *You know.Alot of you guys here in the model section are real cool.I really appreciate all you guys understanding.
> *


Its all good bro as long as you got your biz handled


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 29 2009, 06:32 AM~12846493
> *no problem bro!! just wanted a little status!! your real life is more important and take care of that!!
> *


x100


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

did ya get the stuff sent bro??


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

another month goes by and still nothing!!! :angry:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 24 2009, 06:49 PM~13100891
> *another month goes by and still nothing!!! :angry:
> *


Wurd, and a full PM box.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up guys.Im really sorry i have been lagging.But i got my shit straight.Please email me If i owe you something so i can get it in the mail asap.
Let me know what cars and if you paid.
Again sorry for the delay.
[email protected]


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

you owe me like 10 models :angry: 
































hahaha j/k 

glad u got everything stright :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 7 2009, 02:04 PM~13209878
> *you owe me like 10 models  :angry:
> hahaha j/k
> 
> ...


dammit bro.I started to shit my pants. :0 
Thx. for the support.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIEZ I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE HOMIE KUSTOM BUILDER HE CALLED ME TO SAY WHATS UP AND TO TELL EVERYONE THAT THEIR STUFF IS ALL PACKAGED UP AND READY TO SHIP,HE SAID HE IS SENDING IT OUT TOMMOROW,IM JUST PASSING ON THE MESSAGE,IM NOT IN THE MIDDLE OF THIS AND IM NO MIDDLE MAN,HE ASKED ME TO LET YOU ALL KNOW WHAT WAS UP AND IM DOING HIM THE FAVOR OF PASSING ON THE MESSAGE...THATS IT! PEACE OUT HOMIEZ!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 7 2009, 09:29 AM~13209612
> *Whats up guys.Im really sorry i have been lagging.But i got my shit straight.Please email me If i owe you something so i can get it in the mail asap.
> Let me know what cars and if you paid.
> Again sorry for the delay.
> ...


where is that resin suburban i paid for 4 months ago :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok fellas.
Just want to let you all know that im sorry i lagged.
mcloven and phat97yukon stuff is going out today.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 20 2009, 07:29 PM~13340805
> *HEY HOMIEZ I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE HOMIE KUSTOM BUILDER HE CALLED ME TO SAY WHATS UP AND TO TELL EVERYONE THAT THEIR STUFF IS ALL PACKAGED UP AND READY TO SHIP,HE SAID HE IS SENDING IT OUT TOMMOROW,IM JUST PASSING ON THE MESSAGE,IM NOT IN THE MIDDLE OF THIS AND IM NO MIDDLE MAN,HE ASKED ME TO LET YOU ALL KNOW WHAT WAS UP AND IM DOING HIM THE FAVOR OF PASSING ON THE MESSAGE...THATS IT! PEACE OUT HOMIEZ!
> *


Thx bro for your support and everybody else that was understanding.I have your stuff here.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

If there is anybody else that i owe stuff to.Please PM me so that i can get your stuff to you.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2009, 09:26 AM~14456544
> *Ok fellas.
> Just want to let you all know that im sorry i lagged.
> mcloven and phat97yukon stuff is going out today.
> *


ok cool did u send it to the ca addy


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 13 2009, 11:43 AM~14457319
> *ok cool did u send it to the ca addy
> *


pm me again that addy.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2009, 08:33 AM~14456606
> *If there is anybody else that i owe stuff to.Please PM me so that i can get your stuff to you.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 13 2009, 11:47 AM~14457362
> *:biggrin:
> *


no you cant have the OG big body resin.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2009, 11:49 AM~14457387
> *no you cant have the OG big body resin.
> *


 :0 

what about hearse lol


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

or the limo u got my confermation number yet


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 21 2009, 08:51 PM~14543919
> *:0
> 
> what about hearse lol
> *


if anyone gets the hearse its me.... back teh fuck off, lmao


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 21 2009, 09:16 PM~14544931
> *if anyone gets the hearse its me.... back teh fuck off, lmao
> *


I have been asking for that hearse for the last 5 years. I don't think any of us will get it.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 21 2009, 10:20 PM~14544971
> *I have been asking for that hearse for the last 5 years. I don't think any of us will get it.
> *


I got one.... but twinn ended up with it. cause i was broke as hell. now im kicking my ass


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

fight to the death over a hearse


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jul 21 2009, 10:20 PM~14544971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 21 2009, 09:26 PM~14545050
> *fight to the death over a hearse
> *


The only thing I would fight to the death for would be Family and good homie's. Other then that nothing else matters.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 21 2009, 10:44 PM~14545266
> *The only thing I would fight to the death for would be Family and good homie's. Other then that nothing else matters.
> *


amen to that homie! Family first. I got a few close homies that I would do anything for, and have done shit for, and they got my back too. I conscider them family too.
( note the makeshift model table, lol. Im living hours from home on a couch, but cant not build!)


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 21 2009, 10:22 PM~14544996
> *I got one.... but twinn ended up with it. cause i was broke as hell. now im kicking my ass
> *


yeah i HAD one ....wish i woulda kept it


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

anyone ever get there shit from him


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

why you startin shit man? :uh:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im not trying to start shit man i just want my 30.00$s worth of stuff


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 5 2009, 03:46 PM~14990134
> *im not trying to start shit man i just want my 30.00$s worth of stuff
> *


Why i thought you got free lunch at school?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Sep 5 2009, 05:19 PM~14990293
> *Why i thought you got free lunch at school?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Sep 5 2009, 03:19 PM~14990293
> *Why i thought you got free lunch at school?
> *


fuck you kirby i dont evin stay at scool for lunch i get out at 12.30


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 5 2009, 07:10 PM~14991393
> *fuck you kerby i dont evin stay at scool for lunch i get out at 12.30
> *


seriously homeboy? my name is also my user name...hell you even quoted it and still spelled it wrong? i could understand if the i was anywhere near the e key but they are opposite sides of the keyboard. wow...

maybe you should go to "scool" a little more and pay attention. And take a joke next time, junior. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Sep 5 2009, 09:04 PM~14991714
> *seriously homeboy? my name is also my user name...hell you even quoted it and still spelled it wrong? i could understand if the i was anywhere near the e key but they are opposite sides of the keyboard. wow...
> 
> maybe you should go to "scool" a little more and pay attention. And take a joke next time, junior.  :biggrin:
> *


Must be his bedtime. :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Sep 5 2009, 07:04 PM~14991714
> *seriously homeboy? my name is also my user name...hell you even quoted it and still spelled it wrong? i could understand if the i was anywhere near the e key but they are opposite sides of the keyboard. wow...
> 
> maybe you should go to "scool" a little more and pay attention. And take a joke next time, junior.  :biggrin:
> *


lol my bad


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: 
who are you?!?!?!


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

hey david holla at me bro


----------

